# Someone is essential.



## Cosmas1

Good morning everyone,

  I am wondering how you say «So and so is not an option in this arrangement.» The context of my statement is that I am in the process of subletting an apartment in Athens and I want to tell them that my housekeeper (who has been working for our family for years and knows the apartment) is an intrinsic part of the arrangement, anotherwords has to be allowed to continue to work there while they’re living there.

  The only thing that comes to mind is:

  «Η Θεοδώρα είναι απαραίτητη.» But that sounds like she is important – and does not convey that she is essential meaning the apartment can’t be rented by someone who has their own cleaning person.

  Any suggestions would be appreciated.

  Thank you.


----------



## Akritas

It would be very useful if we had a slightly bigger sample of the text as that would provide us with more information regarding the style, tone and wording that you want to use.
At any rate, here are a few suggestions:

- Δεν τίθεται θέμα απομάκρυνσης της Θεοδώρας (ή της οικιακής βοηθού)
- Δεν τίθεται θέμα τερματισμού της Θεοδώρας (ή της οικιακής βοηθού)
- Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ...
- Δεν υφίσταται θέμα ...
- Η συνέχεια της απασχόλησης της Θεοδώρας (ή της οικιακής βοηθού) αποτελεί απαραίτητο όρο του ενοικιαστηρίου
........

Really, there are tens of expressions you can use and I am sure that other people can help you with your suggestions.


----------



## Eltheza

Those are all wonderful, Akritas!

I saw Cosmas1's post earlier, before there were any replies, and what came to mind was,

*Η θεοδώρα και το σπίτι πάνε πακέτο**!*

But it's not exactly the appropriate style and tone, is it?


----------



## Cosmas1

Wow. This is fun.  

  Akrita, to give you a bigger sample of the context, when I meet with a prospective tenant (someone who wants to rent my furnished apartment) I want to tell them that the apartment comes with a cleaning lady and that the cleaning lady is not an option. It is a requirement.  As Eltheza said «Είναι πακέτο.»  I like Eltheza’s suggestion because it is colloquial, but what would be a slightly more formal and less colloquial way of saying it? 

  That if you take the apartment you are taking the cleaning lady and that it has to be this specific cleaning lady because my furniture is in it and she works for me and she will let me know if she sees a problem.... You get the spirit.

  Thank you.


----------



## Δημήτρης

I like the last suggestion by akritas, with few changes:
"Η απασχόληση της Θεοδώρας ως οικιακής βοηθού είναι απαραίτητος όρος του ενοικιαστηρίου"


----------



## Akritas

I like all the suggestions offered and as we can all see the possibilities are endless...
The only thing to be decided is whether this term will be stipulated verbally or orally (or both) and how formal it needs to be.


----------



## Cosmas1

This is great. I wonder what you think of the following:

Μέσα στο κὀστο του ενοικιαστηρίου είναι και ένα υποχρεωτικό καθάρισμα δυο φορές το μήνα από μια κοπέλα που ξέρει το σπίτι καλά. Το όνομα της είναι Θεοδώρα... και το τηλέφωνο της είναι... Η Θεοδώρα είναι διαθέσιμη να κανονίσει το ωράριο του καθαρίσματος κατευθείαν μαζί σας και είναι επίσης διαθέσιμη να δούλεψη πάρα πάνω από της συνηθισμένες δυο φορές τον μήνα αν το επιτιθεμηται. Θέλουμε να σας επιθυμήσομε/ τονισουμε ότι το βασικό καθάρισμα είναι υποχρεωτικό και ότι η Θεοδώρα και το διαμέρισμα είναι πακέτο. 

This would be written on a website for the apartment.

Thank you.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Cosmas1!

I'll let the native Greek speakers comment on your text, but I'd just like to mention that the expression is *πάω πακέτο* not *είμαι πακέτο*:

Some examples:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=πανε+πακετο


----------



## elineo

Another expression for essential is _εκ των ον (ων) ουκ άνευ_ (sth is one of the _no without_ _it_), meaning that nothing can be done without it. It's a rather old expression but works good if we want to underline the necessity of something.


----------



## Cosmas1

How would you use it in context?

Thank you.


----------



## elineo

Το να υπαρχει ο όρος αυτός στο συμβόλαιο είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ


----------



## Δημήτρης

I don't really like elineo's suggestion. If πάνε πακέτο is way too informal, this is in the opposite side of the spectrum, which is also no good. (by the way, εκ των *ω*ν ουκ άνευ)



> Στο κὀστο*ς* του ενοικιαστηρίου *συμπεριλαμβάνεται* (_και_) υποχρεωτικό καθάρισμα δυο φορές το*ν* μήνα από μια κοπέλα που ξέρει το σπίτι καλά. Το όνομα της είναι (_Ονομάζεται_) Θεοδώρα... και το τηλέφωνό της είναι... Η Θεοδώρα είναι διαθέσιμη να *διευθετήσει* το ωράριο του καθαρίσματος κατευθείαν μαζί σας και είναι επίσης διαθέσιμη να δούλεψ*ει παραπάνω* από της συνηθισμένες δυο φορές τον μήνα αν το *επιθυμείτε*. Θέλουμε να σας *τονίσουμε* ότι το βασικό καθάρισμα είναι υποχρεωτικό και *η απασχόληση της Θεοδώρας ως οικιακής βοηθού είναι απαραίτητος όρος του ενοικιαστηρίου.*


----------



## elineo

Δημήτρης said:


> i don't really like elineo's suggestion. If πάνε πακέτο is way too informal, this is in the opposite side of the spectrum, which is also no good. (by the way, εκ των *ω*ν ουκ άνευ)


  Δεν είπα οτι χρησιμοποιείται συχνά, δεν είναι καθημερινή, είπα οτι απλά υπάρχει, αναφέρεται μόνο σε αντικείμενο, ποτέ σε πρόσωπο και απλά την χρησιμοποιούμε εμφατικά.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Θεώρησα ότι ήταν πρόταση για την περίσταση που θέλει ο Κοσμάς. Παρανόηση


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you, all. That's very helpful.


----------

